# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Koolhydraten

## Runner

Ik ben een man van 52 jaar en hou van wandelen,maar dan de grote afstanden zoals bv,40,50,60,80 en 100km en van lopen wekelijks loop ik een halve marathon of een 30 km en af en toe een marathon.Ik ben ook bezig met mijn voeding en heb al veel gelezen over koolhydraten ik weet dat ze onderverdeeld in %suikers en %koolhydraten maar hoe weet ik nu of ze goed zijn er zit veel verschil tussen de koolhydraten in muesli en havermout maar welke van de twee zijn nu de beste

----------


## dotito

Hallo Runner,

Deze informatie heb ik voor jou gevonden,hoop dat je er iets aan hebt http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...art&art_id=119

Groetjes,Do

----------


## Runner

bedankt deze informatie was echt wat ik zocht

----------


## dotito

@Runner,

Graag gedaan,

Do, :Wink:

----------

